# Time spent with dogs



## Lyn Chen (Jun 19, 2006)

How long do you guys spend one-on-one time with your dogs, i.e. walks, play, training, etcetera each day? Might be interesting to get an idea what everyone else is doing.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm retired so there are few times I don't have one or more dogs with me.
Even if I'm just running to the store, I'll have one with me.
I'f I'm doing yard work I'll have all three following me around. When I'm working in my woodworking shop they are either laying at the door or laying in a pile of sawdust. Right now the JRT is under the computer desk. GSDs are outside dogs! I stop often throughtout the day just to toss a toy or do a few sits, etc.
I don't leave Thunder, oldest GSD alone with Pete, JRT. The two GSD's are together most of the time.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I would also add that when I'm not home or training I'm rehabbing houses by myself, usually. Most of which are in crappy neighborhoods. Thunder is ALWAYS with me then.....as is a 40 cal. Gotta protect my dog ya know! ;-)


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm like Bob and work at home and always have a couple of dogs under foot in the house or the workshop. I load up the dogs to go train at least 4-5 days a week at this time of year.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

I used to spend about 2 hours per day with each dog - plus the mostly-hairless one shared our bed at night.

Now that isn't possible so I spend about 5 minutes per day with each one. Just enough to get them run enough to take the edge of and make sure their brains don't shrink.


----------



## Melissa Hoyer (Aug 28, 2006)

First, I feel like I never have enough time for my dogs. I work full-time and I miss my college days when I was broke, but had free time! lol. 

My two GSDs are house dogs, so they are with us all day long. I still live with my parents, so my mom is home most of the day with the dogs. Works out very nicely and Kira is crated minimally this way...biggest reason I still live at home.

They walk every morning, usually for 1/2 hour, followed by a game of fetch out in the yard for 15 minutes or so. We're doing less now until the time change gives us some more morning light. In the evenings, they hang out with us...I do probably 10 minutes of obedience training a night. They also go to Rally-O class for 1.5 hours a week.

Weekends are completely different...we drag out the agility stuff, go visiting or have visitors, head to the store, go to the park. I probably spend at least 5-6 hours a weekend with them specifically.


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

Same here as a few other answers before me. I work from home so the dogs are always around me here. They get the walks and can also run in and out the yard all day if they want.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

I work a full-time job, and have a husband to take care of as well as the dogs, but I try to spend at least an hour or two either letting them play in the yard or training, and taking them all for a walk each day. I go to SchH club on Tuesday evenings and Saturdays. Sunday, I usually don't do much of anything with the dogs.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Lucky or unlucky, since dog training is what pays the bills, I do it 5 days a week, 40 hours a day. I still have a hard time grasping this, play with dogs all day long, they send me a check. What a country.

DFrost


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

My office is in my home- but I am an outside sales person. I am in and out all day. When I am in I usually have 1 bulldog in with me- we generally have a short training session with each dog each day. I only allow one dog at a time in the house. I also spend time out side with them while I am picking up the dog poop. I usually throw a stick for the GSD pup for 10 minutes or so- he also gets a short on lead session inside (he's way to wild to be loose in the house).

I would say the adults get 5-6 accumlative hours a day lounging by a family members feet- monster boy gets maybe 20-30 minutes being forced to relax on leash (he will get more time when he gets a lttle older).

Julie


----------



## Daniel Cox (Apr 17, 2006)

During the summer months I spend 20-30 minutes a day training with each dog. I have two dogs. I also track 3 times per week. It takes about 60 minutes to track two dogs. I then spend another 15 minutes per day with each dog individually. I train at a club once a week and the train another day during the week for protection. The dogs spend the rest of their time in the indoor/outdoor kennel. I always exercise my dog after training. At the end of training I want the tongue dragging. I try and bring one in the house at a time to spend some free time with me. They eventually get on my nerves and go in the crate or out in the kennel. 

During the winter I do not get to train as much because of the light. I try and get home really quick and exercise under the light. If I can not make it I do it in the dark under lights. I have a ball that glows for exercise. During the weekends of the winter I always train at the club, track and train protection at least once.

I also spend time each day cleaning kennels and feeding. I feed once daily and prefer to feed at 9:00-10:00 pm. I feed raw so it takes a small amount of time to prepare. While they eat I clean kennels. I then let each dog out to use the bathroom and run around the house.

Training and caring for dogs is a lot of work but it is better than hanging out at the Bar.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Summer:

Workdays the dog comes with me to work and he has an outdoor kennel there. I work as a hiking guide and when possible he comes hiking (off leash) with the clients and I. This is not always possible as I do not bring him when I have large groups or when I am doing more interpretive stuff just around the lodge, as then it would take away from the service I provide as I would be watching the dog, not doing my job. I also maintain trails an he comes with me when i do that work. I would say he gets an average of one half day of hiking per day of my 5 weekdays. Sometimes it is a full day, sometimes just an hr or two.

On weekends I aim for 2 one hr off leash walks/bike rides, maybe swimming if really warm out.

10 mins of ob avg. per day, and maybe some brain games or play inside at night.

One to two searches per week in the summer. Will cut out a walk if a search day.

Winter:

Is great because I actually do most of my training at work and get paid to do it  

He spends a lot of time at work in the winter in the car kennel, or the kennel at the top of the mountain. He gets 15 min avg kennel breaks throughout the day where we retreive or do some ob or PR. I take him for a ski run if I have time. I aim for 3 searches per week in the winter. He sweeps the mountain with me at the end of the day. Try to balance him being ready to respond with being exersised.

Maybe a 20 min walk in the dark on work nights if he is lucky or else just some inside games for 10 min or so a night.

On days off, maybe a ski tour, maybe a search, if not a couple of walks a day.

Lives in the house with me when not at work.

Cheers,
Jennifer


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jennifer, you are both lucky dogs, IMHO.


----------



## symeon kazanas (Jul 3, 2006)

Well, pretty much 24/7.
Wake up, gather dogs, go for walk. Put them in the car and go to work (with dogs). Spend all day at work with them. 
Close shop, back in car, go to park for training (everyday after work). Then back home for down time, dogs by now dead tired, I do paperwork, bills, relax. 
Next day all over again. Somehow they don't get sick of me. Go figure.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I like to play a game that I have been playing with my dogs forever, it is called run and kick the dog. My dogs just love it.


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Thats usually played as soon as you get home from work right. :razz:


----------

